# Probleme mit 1&1 Anschluss



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe seit meinem Umzug nach Hamburg massive Probleme mit meinem Internetanbieter.

Erst hatten wir zig Abstürze, sehr langsames Internet etc. was aber soweit behoben werden konnte.

Mittlerweile haben wir noch folgende Probleme:

1.
Stellenweise (nicht immer), wenn ich einen PC einschalte verliert die Fritzbox komplett die Internetverbindung.
Keine Ahnung warum, Sie ist von jetzt auf gleich weg.

2.
wir haben aktuell 55k down / 10k up / soweit so gut.
In Spielen wie CS haben wir einen Ping zwischen 15-35 je nach Server.

Wir haben aber MASSIVE Lags.
Sprich es ist teilweise wirklich so das gegner auf uns zu ruckeln oder plötzlich vor uns stehen.
Man hört stellenweise nicht mal den Schuss wenn man gekillt wird.

In WOT macht sich das so bemerkbar / du stehst hinter einem Felsen (Arty Save), drückst einmal nur kurz nach vorne, deine verbindung hängt und dein Panzer fährt über den ganzen Felsen drüber und wird von den Panzern dahinter beschossen.

3.
Selbst TS ist betroffen, Paketverlust von 20 stellenweise und stark laggende Mates.
Es hört sich bei meiner Frau und mir genau gleich an, sprich ist kein Problem mit meinem PC.



Wir haben bereits zig mal mit 1&1 telefoniert.
Ich habe gestern wieder eine Meldung rein gegeben, jetzt soll ich heute erneut anrufen.
Ich habe das alles schon 3 mal mit denen durch gekaut, es gab keine Besserung bis auf die Leistungsabfall und Connectionprobleme welche weniger geworden sind.


jetzt habe ich gedacht das es vielleicht ein Hardwaredefekt ist, wollte gestern die Firtzbox gegen eine ältere tauschen / die ist aber trotz Internetanbieter Zugangsadaten eingeben nicht dazu in der Lage sich zu connecten 

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem?

Wie kann ich massive Lags ingame und TS haben wenn der Ping tutti ist und nicht nach oben ausschlägt?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (22. Januar 2018)

Welche fritzbox hast du???


----------



## cuban13581 (22. Januar 2018)

Von außen kann man das sehr schwer beantworten. Wie viele Jahre hat denn deine Fritzbox auf den Buckel? Wenn es nämlich am Netz liegt, kann das schon mal ein bisschen Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, bis das Internet wieder ordentlich funktioniert. Zu mal 1 und 1 nur die Leitungen mietet und für die Reparatur in den meisten Fällen die Telekom zuständig ist. Einfach noch mal dein Anbieter anrufen und nachfragen, warum das Problem immer noch nicht gelöst ist. Ansonsten hilft nur noch der Wechsel.Ich bin selbst bei 1 und 1(50/10) und hatte außer ein paar Miniaussetzter(maximal 1 Minute) noch keine großen Probleme gehabt. Mein Fritzobx(7412) habe ich aber auch erst seit 1 Jahr.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (22. Januar 2018)

Doppekpost


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Welche fritzbox hast du???



7362l müsste das sein / die alte ist eine 7330



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Von außen kann man das sehr schwer beantworten. Wie viele Jahre hat denn deine Fritzbox auf den Buckel? Wenn es nämlich am Netz liegt, kann das schon mal ein bisschen Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, bis das Internet wieder ordentlich funktioniert. Zu mal 1 und 1 nur die Leitungen mietet und für die Reparatur in den meisten Fällen die Telekom zuständig ist. Einfach noch mal dein Anbieter anrufen und nachfragen, warum das Problem immer noch nicht gelöst ist. Ansonsten hilft nur noch der Wechsel.Ich bin selbst bei 1 und 1(50/10) und hatte außer ein paar Miniaussetzter(maximal 1 Minute) noch keine großen Probleme gehabt. Mein Fritzobx(7412) habe ich aber auch erst seit 1 Jahr.



also ich bin im November umgezogen / davor hatte ich keinerlei Ping oder sonst was für Probleme.

Entweder ist die Leitung halt echt ******* oder die Fritzbox hats beim Umzug zerlegt....


Ich bin die Telefoniererei mit 1&1 langsam leid.
Die können aus der Ferne rein gar nix ändern.
Aber denke ich werde um einen Anruf in der Mittagspause wohl wieder nicht rumkommen.

Kompetitiv online SPielen ist aktuell nicht möglich.
Bei Overwatch passiert es stellenweise wenn grad die Lobby eröffnet wird.
Ja toll....dann wird man für 30 - 60 Minuten gesperrt.


----------



## cuban13581 (22. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> also ich bin im November umgezogen / davor hatte ich keinerlei Ping oder sonst was für Probleme.
> 
> Entweder ist die Leitung halt echt ******* oder die Fritzbox hats beim Umzug zerlegt....
> 
> ...



Zur Not auch einfach eine Frist setzen und mit den Wechsel zu einem anderen Anbieter drohen. Aber wenn bei deiner Leitung eine Störung vorliegt, ist es natürlich auch eine Frage, ob der andere Anbieter sich auch schneller um die Lösung des Problems kümmern wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

Da würde ich die Mittagspause eher dazu nutzen eine andere Fritzbox aufzutreiben, zb. bei nem großen "blöden" Elektronikanbieter. 

Falls es nicht daran liegen sollte  nutzt du die 14 Tage zum umtauschen. 
Bei so ner Fritzbox kann man ja mal daneben liegen, hat ja nicht jeder Ahnung von dem ganzen Neuland.   


Genau darum:  "Wie kann ich massive Lags ingame und TS haben wenn der Ping tutti ist und nicht nach oben ausschlägt?"


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Falls es nicht daran liegen sollte  nutzt du die 14 Tage zum umtauschen.



Die gibt es offiziell nur online, alles andere ist Kulanz


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die gibt es offiziell nur online, alles andere ist Kulanz



Den Part "online" suchst du vegebens in der MediaMarkt AGB und ist ja hier auch gar nicht Thema.

Aber noch länger auf dem Problem sitzen um dann nach evtl. Messungen sich von denen ein Neugerät verkaufen zu lassen, kostet Zeit, Nerven und vermutlich mehr €.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit 1&amp;amp;1 Anschluss*

Das sind auch die AGB des Onlineshops. Vielleicht hat der TE die 100Euro nicht übrig und die nehmen das Teil nicht zurück? Sollte man schon drüber Aufklären, war aber keine Kritik an dir, sondern eine Ergänzung.

Was soll das Offtopic Geschwafel? Du rätst ihm Ersatz zu holen, verweist dabei auf 14tage Rückgaberecht, das es Offline halt nicht gibt. Wenn ich darauf hinweise ist das in keinster weise Offtopic.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

Und komplett OT dazu aber gut...


----------



## DrEvil2055 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit 1&amp;amp;1 Anschluss*

Also ich hab auch die fritzbox 7362sl noch und hatte bis gestern im game battlefield 1 paketverluste trotz stabilem ping, problem konnte ich jedoch beheben.


Also du musst in die Fritzbox -> Internet-> Zugansdaten in den Reiter ipv6 , ganz unten steht MTU manuell einstellen (Haken reinmachen) dort gibst du dann den wert 1492. Und eigentlich müsste es laufen zumindestens war es bei mir so...


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit 1&amp;amp;amp;1 Anschluss*



DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch die fritzbox 7362sl noch und hatte bis gestern im game battlefield 1 paketverluste trotz stabilem ping, problem konnte ich jedoch beheben.
> 
> 
> Also du musst in die Fritzbox -> Internet-> Zugansdaten in den Reiter ipv6 , ganz unten steht MTU manuell einstellen (Haken reinmachen) dort gibst du dann den wert 1492. Und eigentlich müsste es laufen zumindestens war es bei mir so...


Glaube das Problem ist nicht so spezifisch, zumindest hab ich mit der 7362SL keinerlei Probleme, habe allerdings eine ungebrandete FritzBox Firmware geflasht und nutze das Ding an einem Telekom Anschluss.
Versuchen würde ich es als TE aber trotzdem, schaden wird es wohl nicht


----------



## DrEvil2055 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit 1&amp;amp;amp;1 Anschluss*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Glaube das Problem ist nicht so spezifisch, zumindest hab ich mit der 7362SL keinerlei Probleme, habe allerdings eine ungebrandete FritzBox Firmware geflasht und nutze das Ding an einem Telekom Anschluss.
> Versuchen würde ich es als TE aber trotzdem, schaden wird es wohl nicht



Ja hatte auch nie Probleme gehabt bis vor ein paar tagen als ichmir eine neue wlan karte geakuft habe Asus pce ac 88. Das hat evtl was durcheinander geworfen bei der installation. anschliessend hatte ich auch die Probleme. wenn er umgezogen  ist kann es ja sein das auch im router durch die neue schaltung was durcheinander gekommen ist und somit jetzt rumspackt. Wie du schon sagst auspobieren , wenn es klappt super , wenn nicht wieder einfach rückgängig machen.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Ja werde das nach der Arbeit mal testen.
Habe die Fritzbox ja auch bereits komplett auf Werkseinstellungen resettet.

Bevor ich mir aber eine neue kaufe schaue ich lieber ob ich die 7330 ans laufen bekomme.
Dann kann ich ja schon ausschließen ob es ein Hardwaredefekt war oder eben nicht.


Hattet Ihr aber schon mal so ein verhalten das sobald Ihr einen PC einschaltet, dass auf einmal das Internet abbricht?

Ich musste echt nur z.b. den Pi einstecken und das internet war genau in dem Moment tot.

Zudem habe ich unter Netzwerk eintragungen die Heißen:

PC XXX verbunden mit PC XXX

Da stehen dann jeweils die Computernamen.
Sind locker 20 Einträge.

habe aus dem Grund die Box auch schon mal resettet, das Problem war aber weiterhin da.

Einen anderen Switch ahbe ich auch mal getestet, gleiches Problem.


Es wird halt von woche zu woche schlimmer.
Das auf einmal TS laggt ist ganz neu.....


----------



## Tech (22. Januar 2018)

Mit der 7330 wird es nicht funktionieren, da die nur ADSL kann. Du hast offensichtlich einen VDSLAnschluß.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich unter Netzwerk eintragungen die Heißen:
> 
> PC XXX verbunden mit PC XXX
> 
> ...



Dass irritiert mich etwas, heißt dass, du hast da gar keine Einstellungen vorgenommen und kennst auch die Computernamen nicht oder wie jetzt? 

Hast du mal mit Firmware deiner Fritzbox gespielt oder Beta Firmware aus fragwürdigen Quellen aufgespielt? Sonst sollte ein Reset doch ausreichend "resetten".


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Tech schrieb:


> Mit der 7330 wird es nicht funktionieren, da die nur ADSL kann. Du hast offensichtlich einen VDSLAnschluß.



Das erklärt auch warum ich keine verbindung zustande bekomme nhabe bei meinem Test am Wochenende.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dass irritiert mich etwas, heißt dass, du hast da gar keine Einstellungen vorgenommen und kennst auch die Computernamen nicht oder wie jetzt?
> 
> Hast du mal mit Firmware deiner Fritzbox gespielt oder Beta Firmware aus fragwürdigen Quellen aufgespielt? Sonst sollte ein Reset doch ausreichend "resetten".



Also.

Mir ist in der alten Wohnung aufgefallen das neben meinen eigentlich "nur" 5 Geräten plötzlich um die 15-20 da waren.

Es stand jedes mal:

*IP-Adresse* *PC Name* verbunden mit *IP-Adresse* *PC Name*

Sprich z.B.:

Server verbunden mit Gaming PC Marc

Das kam von jetzt auf gleich ohne Anpassungen in der Box ohne Updates.
Es war auf einmal da.

Updates habe ich suchen lassen, gibt es keine.
Firmware muss ich mal schauen obs da was aktuelleres gibt bei AVM.


Wegen den zig IP Adressen habe ich dann "hart resettet" auf Werkseinstellungen.
Sprich alles nackt und ich habe mir wieder die IP Adressen entsprechend eingetragen und die Provider Zugangsdaten eingegeben.

Das Problem mit den PC verbunden mit PC ist aber immer noch da.



Und wie gesagt, seit dem Umzug / Ping Top, Down/Upload top / aber massives geruckel ingame + in TS.
Immer gleicheitig bei meiner Frau und bei mir.


Den Switch habe ich bereits ersetzt gegen was neues.
Der war nicht verantwortlich.
ich werde jetzt mal noch ein neues lankabel kaufen, eventuell hilft das weiter.


Mit 1&1 telefoniere ich heute Abend.


Wenn gar nix hilft werde ich ne neue Fritzbox kaufen.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2018)

Kannst auch Mal googlen und eine ungebrandete Firmware aufspielen. Schaden kann's nicht, weiß nicht ob AVM da neuere Updates liefert als 1&1.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es stand jedes mal:
> 
> ...


 
Bin ja gespannt ob und wie sich das aufklärt. Muss dann mal nach Feierabend bei meiner Fritzbox schauen. Aber so wie du den Zustand beschreibst ist es ja bis zu deiner Fritzbox eine anständige Leitung und nach der Fritzbox wird wohl auch kein COAX mehr liegen...  

Erzeugen diese Netzwerkverbindungen irgendwelchen Traffic, kann man sich da nen Status oder so anzeigen lassen? Kann leider noch nicht selbst nachschauen.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

ich mache heute Abend mal einen Screenshot.

Habe echt keinen Plan woher diese Verbindungen kommen.
Wenn ich danach googel finde ich dazu auch rein gar nix.

Es waren plötzlich diese Verbindungen da.

habe eben nachgelesen das die 192.168.178.2 eigentlich für fritzbox repeater da sind.
Auf der Adresse liegt aber mein Homeserver , vielleicht macht das auch Probleme.


Ich drehe aber auf jeden Fall noch durch mit dem Rot 


Man versteckt sich in WOT mit einem Tank hinter einem Stein, wiggled hin und her das einem keiner aufs dach schießen kann und dann hängt das Spiel, der panzer fährt von selbst über den Stein und ich stehe vor 10 anderen Tanks die es mir ordentlich besorgen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Hattet Ihr aber schon mal so ein verhalten das sobald Ihr einen PC einschaltet, dass auf einmal das Internet abbricht?


Wie weit steht dein router vom pc entfernt? Ist die distanz größer, dann ist der router evt. hin. 
Wie hast du router und pc verbunden? Wenn du ein lan-kabel benutzt, dann versuche es mal mit einem anderen lan-port (auch die 100 mbit-anschlüsse!) an der box.
Allgemein wären auch noch screenshots von internet->dsl-informationen und dort die reiter DSL, Spektrum und statistik sehr hilfreich.


> Ich musste echt nur z.b. den Pi einstecken und das internet war genau in dem Moment tot.


Was für eine aufgabe hat bei dir das ding?


> Zudem habe ich unter Netzwerk eintragungen die Heißen:
> 
> PC XXX verbunden mit PC XXX
> 
> ...


Gehe mal auf heimnetzwerk. Dort hast du ja nun die liste der verbundenen geräte und nun haust du alles raus, was da nicht rein gehört. (zum raus werfen auf das rote x ganz rechts hinter dem eintrag klicken)
Danach gehst du auf wlan und setzt den punkt bei "WLAN-Zugang auf die bekannten WLAN-Geräte beschränken" setzen und übernehmen. Anschließend die box sicherheitshalber neu starten und schauen, ob das problem noch besteht. (ich gehe davon aus das sich die unbestimmten geräte per wlan verbinden)
Ansonsten, es ist nur aktiv, was einen grünen punkt davor hat. Die box "sammelt" aber alle geräte in der liste, die jemals damit verbunden waren.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie weit steht dein router vom pc entfernt? Ist die distanz größer, dann ist der router evt. hin.
> Wie hast du router und pc verbunden? Wenn du ein lan-kabel benutzt, dann versuche es mal mit einem anderen lan-port (auch die 100 mbit-anschlüsse!) an der box.
> Allgemein wären auch noch screenshots von internet->dsl-informationen und dort die reiter DSL, Spektrum und statistik sehr hilfreich.
> 
> ...



ich mache euch heute mal einen Screenshot vo ndem verhalten der IP Adressen in der Box.
ich habe früher IMMER meine Heimnetzwerkadressen aufgeräumt und WLAN geräte nur zugelassen wen nein gast da war und dann gleich wieder dicht gemacht als der Connectet hat.

Von jetzt auf gleich war unter "Heimnetzwerk" aber alles voll.

Ich habe das auch schon mal alles geleert, ein par Tage später war wieder alles voll.
DIE IP Adressen welche scheinbar verschiedene PC´s miteinander verbinden tauchen dabei allerdings unter den Inaktiven geräten auf.



Ja.....das Lankabel ist etwas länger = 10 Meter insgesamt.
Werde die Ports mal umstecken und wieder testen.



Der Pi hat aktuell nur einen VNC / VPN server laufen, mehr nicht.

ich mache euch heute mal einen Screenshot von der Heimnetzwerkverwaltung.
Eventuell wird es etwas klarer was ich dann meine.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

Wenn es einer weiß, dann Turrican.   

Bei meiner Fritzbox 7362sl wird da in aktiven und ungenutzten Verbindungen unterschieden, die Ungenutzten kann ich aber alle zuordnen (Laptop und Handys), bei den aktiven Verbindungen stehen derzeit neben der Fritzbox selbst nur mein Desktop-PC und Handy.


Auf der ersten Seite, "alle Geräte" sieht's so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Ihr werdet es sehen, bleibt dran, ihr habt das wahrscheinlich noch nie gesehen.

Ich habe auch ALLE meine Geräte 1:1 zugeordnet.
Die "Kryptischen" Beschreibungen von WIndows habe ich durch "meine eigenen" ersetzt.
Sprich mein PC hat einen namen der von meiner Frau die Tablets etc. 
Ich kann alle Geräte 1:1 zuordnen.

Es gibt jedoch wie gesagt noch die Einträge welche MIT EINER IP ADRESSE AUFGELISTET WERDEN,
welche dann heißen: 192.168.178.xx / gamer PC verbunden mit 192.168.178.xx / Server

Und ich habe keinen Plan woher plötzlich diese Einträge gekommen sind.

Naja mal schauen, ich mache euch heute mal screens.


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn es einer weiß, dann Turrican.
> 
> Bei meiner Fritzbox 7362sl wird da in aktiven und ungenutzten Verbindungen unterschieden, die Ungenutzten kann ich aber alle zuordnen (Laptop und Handys), bei den aktiven Verbindungen stehen derzeit neben der Fritzbox selbst nur mein Desktop-PC und Handy.
> 
> ...



Klick mal noch auf Netzwerkeinstellungen.

Da sieht es dann bei mir so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sah das bei mir noch nie aus 

Irgendwelche IP Adressen welche bei mir nicht in Benutzung sind / aber mit dem PC meiner Frau verbunden sein sollen.

Habe jetzt auch festgestellt, dass das nur auf den PC meiner Frau zutrifft (das war früher mein PC), hängt das vielleicht mit dem Killer Netzwerkchip zusammen?


Konnte gestern leider keine weiteren Tests machen / Schuhschränke aufgebaut und gekocht, danach CS GO auf Twitch 

Hier hat jemand das gleiche bzw. ein ähnliches Problem:
Warum zeigt Fritz!Box Netzwerkverbindungen an, die unmoglich sind? - cablemodem.ch - das Cable Forum fur Profis

Da wird jedoch ein Powerline Adapter angegeben......der PC meiner Frau ist sicherlich keiner 


Werde heute Abend mal nach einer neuen Firmware ausschau halten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Irgendwelche IP Adressen welche bei mir nicht in Benutzung sind / aber mit dem PC meiner Frau verbunden sein sollen.


Dann schaue dir den pc deiner holden mal etwas genauer an. Das sieht so aus, als wenn sie eine virtuelle maschiene installiert hat. (vmware, virtualbox etc.)
Gehe also mal bei ihr in die systemsteuerung-> netzwerk und freigabecenter-> Adaptereinstellungen ändern (oben links). Wenn da mehrere netzwerkadapter sind, dann deaktiviere mal alles was nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann schaue dir den pc deiner holden mal etwas genauer an. Das sieht so aus, als wenn sie eine virtuelle maschiene installiert hat. (vmware, virtualbox etc.)
> Gehe also mal bei ihr in die systemsteuerung-> netzwerk und freigabecenter-> Adaptereinstellungen ändern (oben links). Wenn da mehrere netzwerkadapter sind, dann deaktiviere mal alles was nicht benötigt wird.



Da läuft keine VM drauf, habe ich geprüft.
Der PC wurde auch vor 1 Monat erst neu aufgesetzt genau wie meiner.....

Es ist auch egal welcher PC an ist......es kommt zu Abstürzen.
Wen nich die PCs mit dem sehr langen 10 Meter Kabel verwende hat die Box abbrüche.
Verwende ich den HTPC im Wohnzimmer mit einem kurzen 3 meter kabel bricht es ab.
Wenn ich den Pi der mit 0,5m angebunden ist bricht es ab.

Stecke ich den Pi ab ist das gleiche Problem noch da.

Kann eigentlich nur noch an der Fritzbox (Defekt) oder an der Verbindung zum anbieter liegen oder nicht?



DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch die fritzbox 7362sl noch und hatte bis gestern im game battlefield 1 paketverluste trotz stabilem ping, problem konnte ich jedoch beheben.
> 
> 
> Also du musst in die Fritzbox -> Internet-> Zugansdaten in den Reiter ipv6 , ganz unten steht MTU manuell einstellen (Haken reinmachen) dort gibst du dann den wert 1492. Und eigentlich müsste es laufen zumindestens war es bei mir so...



Problem besteht leider weiterhin.....


----------



## DrEvil2055 (26. Januar 2018)

ich vermute auch mittlerweile auf ein Defekt des Routers.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Da läuft keine VM drauf, habe ich geprüft.
> Der PC wurde auch vor 1 Monat erst neu aufgesetzt genau wie meiner....


Eine großartig andere erklärung fällt mir aber nicht ein, wenn alle, auf dem screenshot gezeigten, adressen gleichzeitig aktiv sind. Es müßten zumindest mehrere virtuelle netzwerkanschlüsse installiert sein. (für was auch immer->irgendwelche andere software installiert die das verursachen könnte? Mal geschaut, ob bei betreffendem pc mehrere anschlüsse installiert sind?)


> Es ist auch egal welcher PC an ist......es kommt zu Abstürzen.


Nur die dsl- bzw. lan-verbindung oder startet die box neu?


> Kann eigentlich nur noch an der Fritzbox (Defekt) oder an der Verbindung zum anbieter liegen oder nicht?


Poste bitte mal einen screenshot aus dem webinterface der box von internet->DSL-Informationen->DSL und dazu die Statistik. Das gibt schonmal etwas aufschluß über den zustand deiner leitung.


----------



## fotoman (27. Januar 2018)

Das "verbunden mit xyz" sagt bei FritzOS 6.83 NICHT, dass das Gerät gerade verbunden ist, Die Einträge werden im Abschnitt "Ungenutzte Verbindungen" angezeigt und nicht im oberen Bereich "Aktive Verbindungen",

Wenn ich mir die Angabne in meiner FB ansehe, dass sind die IPs in der Tabelle einfach willenlos einem PC/Laptop/Netzwerkgerät zugewiesen, das sich irgendwann mal mit der FB verbunden hatte oder damit noch verbunden ist. Die FB scheint für jede im DHCP-Bereich leigende Adresse dort einen PC-***** Eintrag zu generieren, ob der nun Sinn macht oder nicht. Da er ungenutzt ist, muss das aber auch egal sein, die IP ja ungenutzt ist und damit einem neuen Gerät vergeben würde.

Bei realen Verbundungen würde dort nicht "verbunden mit xyz" sondern die genutzte Netzwerkschnittstelle (WLan oder Lan <Port> mit Geschwindigkeit <aaaa> stehen. Und sie stehen halt auch mi Abschnitt "Aktive Verbindungen" (macht ja auch Sinn).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur die dsl- bzw. lan-verbindung oder  startet die box neu?


Wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Kann man  parallel zwischen zwei PCs, die über die FB mit dem Netz verbunden sind,  lokal Daten übertragen? Mir ist jedenfalls nicht klar, ob die Abstürze (auchn mit Lan-Kabel) nur VDSL betreffen oder auch das Lan. Abstürze/Reconnects des (V)DSL müsste die FB ja auch protokolieren, das tut sie bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> ich vermute auch mittlerweile auf ein Defekt des Routers.



Soooo kurzer Testbericht nach dem WE.

Dein Tipp bzgl. dem Wert den ich hinterlegt habe hat schon mal ein Problem gelöst.
Wir haben keine Lags mehr, von daher an der Stelle schon mal ein dickes Danke 
Konnten gestern problemlos 4-5 Runden CS machen ohne Lags.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Eine großartig andere erklärung fällt mir aber nicht ein, wenn alle, auf dem screenshot gezeigten, adressen gleichzeitig aktiv sind. Es müßten zumindest mehrere virtuelle netzwerkanschlüsse installiert sein. (für was auch immer->irgendwelche andere software installiert die das verursachen könnte? Mal geschaut, ob bei betreffendem pc mehrere anschlüsse installiert sind?)
> 
> Nur die dsl- bzw. lan-verbindung oder startet die box neu?
> 
> Poste bitte mal einen screenshot aus dem webinterface der box von internet->DSL-Informationen->DSL und dazu die Statistik. Das gibt schonmal etwas aufschluß über den zustand deiner leitung.



Also das mit den Zig IP Adressen hat sich nun scheinbar erledigt.
Da das MB ursprünglich noch in meinem PC war welches jetzt bei Ihr eingebaut ist war mein PC damals der schuldige, da gab es VM´s!
Habe Ihn aber ja neu aufgesetzt / gestern die IP Adressen gelöscht und jetzt kamen keine neuen mehr rein.

Die Box startet nicht neu.
Die gesamte verbindung bricht einfach ab und gestern hat es auch mal sehr lange gedauert bis die Verbindung wieder aufgebaut wurde (locker 5-10 Minuten).

Den Screenshot erstelle ich heute Abend.



fotoman schrieb:


> Das "verbunden mit xyz" sagt bei FritzOS 6.83 NICHT, dass das Gerät gerade verbunden ist, Die Einträge werden im Abschnitt "Ungenutzte Verbindungen" angezeigt und nicht im oberen Bereich "Aktive Verbindungen",
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Angabne in meiner FB ansehe, dass sind die IPs in der Tabelle einfach willenlos einem PC/Laptop/Netzwerkgerät zugewiesen, das sich irgendwann mal mit der FB verbunden hatte oder damit noch verbunden ist. Die FB scheint für jede im DHCP-Bereich leigende Adresse dort einen PC-***** Eintrag zu generieren, ob der nun Sinn macht oder nicht. Da er ungenutzt ist, muss das aber auch egal sein, die IP ja ungenutzt ist und damit einem neuen Gerät vergeben würde.
> 
> ...



Wenn man zig "ungenutzte" Geräte hat, welche man nicht kennt, sollte man unter WLAN nur auf bekannte geräte beschrenken aktivieren.
Habe mal neben einer Schule gewohnt bzw. in der Nähe von dem Schulweg und hatte um die 50-60 "ungenutzte" ipadressen im Log.
Weil die Handys versucht haben ins netz zu kommen aber es nicht konnten.

Ich kann Daten in der Zeit per Lan übertragen ohne Probleme.


----------



## shadie (8. März 2018)

Ich muss das noch mal auskramen.

Ich habe eine neue Vermutung warum andauernd die Fritzbox die Verbindung verliert.

Mittlerweile habe ich die Vermutung, dass ich in der Wohnung Stromschwankungen habe.

Folgende Situation:

- Fritzbox + Server stehen mittlerweile in einer Ecke im Wohnzimmer / Fritzbox hat ne eigene Dose und Server eine eigene

- Jetzt stecke ich im Büro den Raspberry pi ein und ich habe dabei einen kleinen Stromfunken gesehen!
in der Zeit hat die fritzbox die verbindung verloren
Zudem bekomme ich nur an dieser einen Dose beim Pi angezeigt, dass er zu wenig saft bekommt, das veranschaulicht er mit einem gelben blitz symbol auf dem Monitor,
stecke ich den pi in eine andere dose hat er diesen nicht!!!

- Gleiches ist schon passiert als ich nur mal einen Monitor welcher keinen Netzwerkanschluss besitzt passiert.
Zack Internet weg.


Wenn ich mich dann sofort auf die Fritzbox einwählen will komme ich nicht auf die Seite, was dafür spricht, dass die Fritzbox nicht nur die verbindung mit dem WWW verloren hat,
sondern das Sie kurz ausgegangen ist und neustartet!


Woher kann das kommen?
In den USA kennt man es ja das das Stromnetz "schlechte Spannungen" liefert aber in Deutschland?

Der Stromkasten ist auch recht neu / Leitungsschutzschalter sind verbaut genau so wie FI´s


Kann ich das meinem vermieter irgendwie ankreiden das ich da probleme habe?


Ich werde heute mal meine USV Anlage vor die Fritzbox und den Server klemmen und mal beobachten, ob unser Internet weiterhin abstürzt.

Aktuell verliert die FB täglich mindestens 5-7 Mal die verbindung!!!!


----------



## fotoman (8. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich dann sofort auf die Fritzbox einwählen will komme ich nicht auf die Seite, was dafür spricht, dass die Fritzbox nicht nur die verbindung mit dem WWW verloren hat,
> sondern das Sie kurz ausgegangen ist und neustartet!


Bei mir sehe ich von außen anhand der LED-Blinkerei, ob die FB gerade komplett neu startet oder nur den WAN-Port neu initialisiert.



shadie schrieb:


> Woher kann das kommen?


Ohne Deine Verkabelung durchmessen zu lassen, wirst Du das wohl nicht erfahren. Bei uns ist früher zu Jugendzeiten (Wohung wurde 1968 gebaut) immer die Sicherung geflogen, wenn meine Mutter gerade den Warmwasserkocher in der Küche an hatte und ich parallel meinen Rechner inkl. Röhrenmonitor anschalten wollte. Da war einfach die Sicherung zu schwach oder hat zu schnell ausgelöst. Genauso gab es in der Wohnung des öfteren leichte Stromschwankungen, die bei einem "ungesicherten" Radiowecker die Anzeige zum Ausfall brachten (das Gerät selber läuft nach ca, 40 Jahren immer noch, LEDs sind halt nicht kaputt zu bekommen).

Sprich, je nach Empfindlichkeit des Gerätes oder Qualität der Verkabelung kann es halt auch zu selber ausgelösten Stromschwankungen kommen.



shadie schrieb:


> In den USA kennt man es ja das das Stromnetz "schlechte Spannungen" liefert aber in Deutschland?


Hörst oder liest Du keine Nachrichten? Da wurde doch gerade groß drüber berichtet (Wiinterloch?) dass viele billige "netzsynchrone" Uhren bis zu 6 Minuten nachgehen. Die Frequenz war halt in den letzten Tagen dauerhaft leicht zu gering und wer dann 5 Cent für einen DCF77 Empfänger spart, muss halt damit leben. Genauso hatte ich bis vor ein paar Jahren regelmäßig (1-2 mal im Jahr) sichtbare Stromschwankungen, bei denen das Licht kurzzeitig dunkler wurde. Der PC und das NAS haben das jedesmal überlebt, mein altes Kabelmodem auch.

Bei Dir kann es aber durchaus eine selber ausgelöste Schwankung sein (eHard, Haartrockner, Waschmachine, Elekrotheizung usw). Ob da aber das Netz zu schwach ist, die Sicherung nicht mehr in Ordnung ist oder Du gar eine Überspannung mit der u.U. defekten Steckdose produzierst, sollte Dir ein Elekriker sagen. Bei gutem Kontakt zum Vermieter u.U. schon von diesem beauftragt, sonst eher von Dir mit der Möglichkeit, sich das Geld später von ihm zurück zu holen.


----------



## shadie (24. Mai 2018)

So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem ich rund 7 Mal von 1&1 seit November geschrieben bekommen habe, dass mein Anschluss problemlos funktioniert,
wurde ich das letzte mal an AVM direkt verwiesen.

Gesagt getan AVM die Probleme geschildert.
Was kam zurück?

Man geht nicht von einem Hardwaredefekt aus sondern von einer schlechten Leitung.
Wenden Sie sich bitte an 1&1.

Gestern hats mir gelangt, habe das Erignisprotokoll zerppflückt, in ne Excel gepackt und 1&1 zugesendet.
Mit der Info dass anschaulich dokumentiert ist, dass das Internet nicht stabil ist udn wen nes bis Ende Juni nicht beseitigt ist, ich von meinem Sonderkündigungsrecht Gebrauch mache.

20 Minuten später hatte ich eine Mail, dass man von einem defekten "1&1 Homeserver" ausgeht, wenn man sich das so anschaut.
Es ist jetzt ein neues Gerät auf dem Weg zu mir.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2018)

Kannst du mal einen screenshot von internet-> DSL-informationen und dort vom reiter DSL, Spektrum und statistik machen + das hier posten? So wie ich das weiter vorne gesehen habe syncronisiert deine box ja mit um die 92 mbit (und deine leitung wird folglich nicht dadurch begrenzt). Du könntest also ggf. mit den reglern für die stabilität noch etwas spielen, da dann bei dir vectoring geschalten ist.


----------



## shadie (24. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen screenshot von internet-> DSL-informationen und dort vom reiter DSL, Spektrum und statistik machen + das hier posten? So wie ich das weiter vorne gesehen habe syncronisiert deine box ja mit um die 92 mbit (und deine leitung wird folglich nicht dadurch begrenzt). Du könntest also ggf. mit den reglern für die stabilität noch etwas spielen, da dann bei dir vectoring geschalten ist.



mach ich heute Abend.

Wegen dem Thema Vectoring habe ich mich noch nicht eingelesen...

Ich bekomme seltsamer Weise auch 2 "Speeds" angezeigt.

Einmal rund 58000 und dann aber "real nutzbar" wird natürlich anders beschrieben mit nur 52000.

Die neue Box ist aber auch schon unterwegs.....ist ja kostenlos gewesen in diesem Fall.


----------



## shadie (4. Juni 2018)

Es geht weiter......neue Fritzbox wurde angeliefert.
Ich habe sowohl Netzteil als auch DSL kabel ausgetauscht.

Gleiches Problem.

Manchmal passiert es während dem Zocken.
Manchmal während dem Filme schauen.
Manchmal wenn man gar nix macht.
Manchmal wenn man einen PC an oder ausschaltet / oder ein Lankabel zieht
Stecke ich den Pi mit Lankabel an den Strom, verliert die Box sofort die Verbindung.

Ich könnte kotzen.

Sauberes competitiv Zocken kann man vergessen.
Pro CS Go Match verliert man 2 mal mindestens die Verbindung.

!6! wieder kontaktiert auf die Info hin, dass meine neue Box unterwegs ist.
Darauf hin bekam ich nur ne SMS, dass mein Anschluss wieder funktioniert.

Also noch mal ein Ticket eröffnet online mit Fristsetzung Ende Juni.

Ich freu mich.....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen screenshot von internet-> DSL-informationen und dort vom reiter DSL, Spektrum und statistik machen + das hier posten?


Ähm... Könntest du das mal posten? An irgendetwas muß es ja liegen und ohne input... naja, geht es halt nicht.


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2018)

Mach ich heute Abend.

Ich habe vor 2 tagen mal die Funktion "vorherige Fritz OS Version verwenden" genutzt.
An dem Abend stieg erst mal nix mehr aus.

Gestern haben wir nicht gezockt.

Werde das heute mal Posten was hier gefordert wurde.

Eventuell hat es sich mit der vorherigen Fritz OS Version ja bereits erledigt.


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

Das Problem scheint sich mit dem Downgrade der FritzOS Version erledigt zu haben.

Vorgestern Abend habe ich es umgestellt / dort ist im Lock natürlich einmal die Verbindung weg gewesen).

Und dann gabs morgens um 5:30 Uhr nur die automatische Trennung um die Zwangstrennung des Anbieters zu umgehen.

Haben gestern Abend 3 Stunden gezockt / kein einziger Internetabbruch.


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2018)

Also Problem ist mit FritzOS Downgrade beseitigt.

Keinerlei Abbrüche mehr!

ABER 

Stecke ich den Raspberry pi an den Strom (verbunden mit Kabel + Wifi), schmiert mir das Internet ab.
Trenne ich den PI SOFORT, ist die Fritzbox komplett verwirrt 
Dann geht gar nix mehr und Sie blinkt wild.

Werde heute mal das Wlan und das Lan am Pi einzeln testen, vielleicht mag die Box das nicht wenn beides verbunden ist.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Stecke ich den Raspberry pi an den Strom (verbunden mit Kabel + Wifi), ...



Mal das LAN-Kabel was zum PI getauscht ?
Oder nen anderen / zweiten PI alleine dran gehängt ?


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2018)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Mal das LAN-Kabel was zum PI getauscht ?
> Oder nen anderen / zweiten PI alleine dran gehängt ?



Ja / nein

Kabel getauscht ja / Pi direkt an Router gehängt mit anderem Kabel ja
Anderen Pi habe ich nicht.

Ich werde aber wie ich es schon oft vor hatte mal die Logdatei der Box posten.

Und heute Abend mal testen ob die Box auch abstürzt, wenn ich Sie nur per Kabel betreibe.


----------

